# Scanner für Data-Matrix-Code



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2008)

... ich habe mal diese Rubrik gewählt.

In unserer Fabrik beschreiben wir einen Artikel (glänzend metallische Hülse) seitlich mit einem Laser mit einem fortlaufend generierten Data-Matrix-Code. Jetzt ist von Seiten der GL (und warscheinlich auch unseres Kunden) der Wusch aufgetauscht, die Beschriftung im Produktions-Prozess zu verifizieren ... und da ist das Problem ...
Aktuell geschieht das in der QS mit einem Sick-Scanner. Dieser liest den Code mehr schlecht als Recht ein. Man muß schon sehr genau wissen, wie man das Teil halten soll. Diese Geschichte wäre für einen automatischen Prozess absolut ungeeignet.

Nun die Frage:
Kenn jemand einen für meine Anwendung möglicherweise geeigneten Scanner ?
 Idealerweise würde dieser seine Informationen (den eingescannten String) über Profibus an die SPS liefern. Denkbar wäre aber auch seriell an den mit angeschlossenen Visu-PC (da wäre ich offen). 

Ich bin mal gespannt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## HaDi (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo Larry,
mein Kollege, der sich bevorzugt mit Optoelektronik beschäftigt, schwört auf den VisionSensor FA45 von SensoPart. 
Der hat RS422/Ethernet integriert, es gibt aber auch einen Adapter auf Profibus.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2008)

Wir nutzen Scanner von Datalogic, Anschluß an Profibus über eine extra Box, CBox-300, (soll bald ein neues Gerät geben). 

Ich hatte zuletzt den Matrix 1000 und habe damit ebenfalls eine glänzend metallische Fläche (Edelstahl) mit gelasertem Data-Matrix-Code abgetastet. Ging recht gut, wichtig ist generell, daß man die Optik nicht direkt sondern in einem leichten Winkel auf den Code schauen läßt. Auch der Matrix 400 ist ein richtig gutes Gerät, allerdings habe ich damit nur normale (Schwarz auf Weiß) Codes lesen müssen. Glänzende Flächen mit Handscannern sind absolut schwierig, man braucht etwas Übung, da es sehr auf den Winkel ankommt. In der Produktion wird es nur vernünftig gehen, wenn Code und Scanner immer gleich positioniert sind, ansonsten kannst du das wohl fast vergessen.

http://www.automation.datalogic.com/

Ich kann dir bei Bedarf auch einen Kontakt nennen, wir haben unsere gelaserten Teile dort hingeschickt und dann die entsprechende Empfehlung bekommen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2008)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten ...

@Hadi:
Ein Vision-Sensor wäre hier meine 2. Wahl. Selber arbeite ich auch sehr viel mit Kamera-Prüfungen (bei uns Vision & Control). Die Kamera's können das zwar im Prinzip, sind aber sehr zurückhaltend mit der Ausgabe der Daten.

@Ralle:
Das hört sich schon mal nicht schlecht an. Es gibt zwar nach meinen Erfahrungen einen erheblichen Unterschied ind der scanbarkeit von EAN und Data-Matrix-Codes, aber der Ansatz ist schon mal nicht schlecht. Der Scanner würde fest in der Anlage verbaut werden und sollte den Text, den der Laser "behauptet" gebrannt zu haben, bestätigen.
Ich wäre also an einem Kontakt* sehr* interessiert.

Gruß
LL


----------



## Ralle (25 Juni 2008)

@LL
Entschuldige, ich hab aus alter Gewohnheit Barcode geschrieben, das besser ich mal aus, es war natürlich Data-Matrix-Code. Kontakt kommt per PN.


----------



## benny_der_baer (25 Juni 2008)

Wir nutzen Cognex Scanner aber der Barcode ist auf Glas gelasert.
Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und die Software sind wirklich gut.


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2008)

benny_der_baer schrieb:


> Wir nutzen Cognex Scanner aber der Barcode ist auf Glas gelasert.
> Die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten und die Software sind wirklich gut.


 
Barcode oder Data-Matrix ? Das ist nämlich schon ein Unterschied ...
Auch da wäre ich an einer Typ-Bezeichnung und ggf. einem Kontakt interessiert ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## benny_der_baer (25 Juni 2008)

In-Sight - Stationäre Lesegeräte
DataMan Serie 7500 nehmen wir als Handscanner

Sie lesen bei uns einen Data-Matrix-Code die Hand Scanner zusätzlich noch eine Barcode vom Lable.

http://www.cognex.com/main.aspx?langtype=1031


----------



## Larry Laffer (25 Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tip ... das Ding sah auch nicht schlecht aus ... Mal sehen, was wird, wenn der Vertriebsmann von Cognex sich bei mir meldet ...


----------



## MTec (10 Juli 2008)

Hallo LL,

Siemens hat auch Datamatrix/Barcode Lesegeräte unter dem Namen "Hawkeye" im Programm. 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic-sensors/html_00/bildverarbeitungssysteme_code_stationaer.htm

Mit den stationären Scannern habe ich noch keine Erfahrung, aber wir haben bei einigen Projekten die Handscanner mit USB-Anbindung eingesetzt. Die laufen/lesen anstandslos!
http://www.automation.siemens.com/simatic-sensors/html_00/bildverarbeitungssysteme_code_hand.htm

Viele Grüße
MTec


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Juli 2008)

... an die hatte ich gar nicht gedacht ...

Guter Hinweis. Da spreche ich doch meinen lokalen Dealer gleich mal an ...
Bis jetzt bin ich mit den anderen beiden auch noch bei keinem Resultat ... Das Thema ist wohl doch nicht ganz so einfach ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## ge_org (10 Juli 2008)

Hi,
Cognex hat laut einem Vertriebsmann extra einen Datamatrix-Scanner zum Verifizieren des Codes für Automobilzulieferer. Anscheinend mit allem SchnickSchnack zum Beweis das alles passt.
Georg


----------



## drfunfrock (11 Juli 2008)

Sick hat Liniensensoren, die auf 80mm den Code detektieren. Dazu müssen die Stücke dann natürlich am Sensor vorbeitransportiert werden. Bei 2D-Code sollte man übrigens die ECC200-Version nehmen, weil dort eine Fehlerkorrektur eingebaut ist, die es erlaubt den Kode zu lesen, selbst wenn 60% zerstört sind. Der Preis ist natürlich eine kleinere Kapazität.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juli 2008)

Ein "Linien-Sensor" ist nicht das, was ich mir vorstelle.
Ich denke aber auch, dass ich mit den schon genannten Fabrikaten weiterkommen werde. Leider habe ich bisher von Niemanden etwas Konkretes ...


----------



## jabba (11 Juli 2008)

Sick hat auch 2D-Kamera-Scanner
http://www.sick.de/de/products/categories/auto/2dreader/produkte/de.html

Die neuen Typen sollen laut Aussage von Sick serh Leistungsfähig und günstig sein.
Ich hab beim letzten mal Sensoren von IOSS eingesetzt,
aber nur mit mäßigem Erfolg.
Probleme habe ich immer mit den "billigen" Lösungen bezüglich Umwelt wie Licht, Öl, Staub und Vibrationen. Bei den eingesetzten Kamerasystemen auf PC_Basis mit Kamera , Objektiv und Beleuchtung hab ich selten Probleme gehabt. Die einfachen Systeme aus einem Guss hatten alle Probleme wenn z.B. schon mal die Graugussbauteile ein paar Tage alt waren, und dadurch die Oberfläche dunkler war, als bei den neuen Deckeln.

Lass Dir auf jeden Fall immer ein Muster mit Rückgabemöglichkeit zukommen und probiere in Deiner direkten Anwendung, nicht auf dem Schreibtisch oder vom Vertreter zeigen lassen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juli 2008)

@Jabba:
Danke für den gut gemeinten Ratschlag. Kamera-Prüfung ist quasi meine Zweit-Aufgabe in meiner Firma. So ein bißchen weiß ich also schon darüber. Leider läßt sich meine Problematik mit unserem System nicht für mich befriedigend lösen. Ich muß allerdings auch gestehen, dass die aktuelle Aufgabe (6 x 6 mm großen Code auf der Oberfkäche einer Metall-Hülse mit Durchmesser 20 mm lesen) auch nicht ganz ohne ist.

Aktueller Status:
Cognex hat schon geschrieben ist der Meinung, dass unsere Beschriftung zu schlecht ist.
Datalogic konnte bei deren Besuch unseren Code auf der Hülse einlesen, aber nicht mit dem ersten Ansatz - dann aber immer wieder. Bewertung hier : Qualität des Codes 2 - 3  (als Schulnote).
Siemens kommt am Montag ...

Schaun wir also mal ...


----------



## jabba (11 Juli 2008)

Hallo Larry,

mein Fall liegt auch im dem Bereich.

Um bessere Ergebnisse beim lesen zu erzielen, wurde der DMC eigentlich nur noch "aufgehaucht" . Man muss schon wissen wo der ist um ihn zu finden, und man sieht den nur wenn man das Teil gegen das Licht hält.
Weiterhin lesen wir nicht mehr 90° zum Werkstück sondern nur ca 80°, also immer schräg auf das Bauteil, das hat einiges verbessert.

Nur mal so zur Info, da sich die Anforderungen sehr gleichen.


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 Juli 2008)

jabba schrieb:


> mein Fall liegt auch im dem Bereich.
> 
> Um bessere Ergebnisse beim lesen zu erzielen, wurde der DMC eigentlich nur noch "aufgehaucht" . Man muss schon wissen wo der ist um ihn zu finden, und man sieht den nur wenn man das Teil gegen das Licht hält...


 
Kannst du mir dazu mehr erzählen ...
Das wäre vielleicht auch was für mich ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## jabba (12 Juli 2008)

Hallo Larry,

bei mir war im Gegensatz zu Dir ein Nadelpräger im Einsatz.
Jedoch habe ich vor kurzem bei einem Kunden geholfen Probleme mit dem Einsatz bei einem Laser  zu beheben.
In beiden Fällen ist man davon ausgegangen das der DMC für das menschliche Auge besser lesbar sein muss, eine Kamera hat aber eine andere Kontrastbewertung. 
Am Anfang haben wir mit immer mehr Druck geprägt, aber erst nachdem wir beim Nadelpräger eine Druckmiderung für den DMC eingebaut haben, war der DMC für die Kamera lesbar.
Beim Laser haben wir die Intensität verringert.
Der "Kameramann" hat mir das damals so erklärt, das man sonst ein zu großes Kontrastverhältniss einteacht. Wenn dann z.B. die Oberfläche die Reflektion ändert, ändert sich direkt das Kontrastverhältnis.

Ob das jetzt nur auf die Konstellation passt , oder immer gilt sei mal dahingestellt.

Von mir halt nur der Tipp, mehr ist nicht immer besser.

Vor allem vom Vertreter angepreisten Funktionen bei "günstigen" Lösungen bin ich mittlerweile sehr skeptisch.

Hat zwar nix mit dem DMC zu tun, aber in den letzten zwei Jahren haben wir viele Sensoren für Farberkennung oder Konturerkennung ausprobiert. Alle waren unter 1000€ , und alle waren laut Hersteller dafür geeignet und haben in der Praxis nicht funktioniert.
Genauso ist bei DMC immer zu beachten wie gut ist das Material ?
Wenn ich den DMC von einem Label lesen soll, der auf ein Etikett gedruckt wurden sehe ich kein Problem. Aber Metall was eventuell mit Öl oder Bohrwasser verunreinigt ist, oder wie in unseren Fällen wo der DMC schon über eine Bogenform läuft da der Radius zu klein ist....


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Juli 2008)

Hallo Jabba,


jabba schrieb:


> Vor allem vom Vertreter angepreisten Funktionen bei "günstigen" Lösungen bin ich mittlerweile sehr skeptisch.
> 
> Hat zwar nix mit dem DMC zu tun, aber in den letzten zwei Jahren haben wir viele Sensoren für Farberkennung oder Konturerkennung ausprobiert. Alle waren unter 1000€ , und alle waren laut Hersteller dafür geeignet und haben in der Praxis nicht funktioniert...


da sprichst du mir aus der Seele ... dem ist wirklich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.
Auch ich erspare es mir so gut es geht, mit Grenzfällen herum zu expermentieren ...



jabba schrieb:


> ... ist man davon ausgegangen das der DMC für das menschliche Auge besser lesbar sein muss, eine Kamera hat aber eine andere Kontrastbewertung.
> Am Anfang haben wir mit immer mehr Druck geprägt, aber erst nachdem wir beim Nadelpräger eine Druckmiderung für den DMC eingebaut haben, war der DMC für die Kamera lesbar.
> Beim Laser haben wir die Intensität verringert.
> Der "Kameramann" hat mir das damals so erklärt, das man sonst ein zu großes Kontrastverhältniss einteacht. Wenn dann z.B. die Oberfläche die Reflektion ändert, ändert sich direkt das Kontrastverhältnis.
> ...


Ich denke, diesen Ansatz werde ich mal ausprobieren. Bisher sind wir auch immer davon ausgegangen, das "unser" Lesen im Vordergrund steht. Ich hatte von unserem Laser-Hersteller auch einmal einen Vorschlag bekommen, der eigentlich eine bessere Beschriftung hätte bringen sollen ... von uns dann aber schlechter erkennbar war ... Das wäre möglicherweise das Thema gewesen ...



jabba schrieb:


> Genauso ist bei DMC immer zu beachten wie gut ist das Material ?
> Wenn ich den DMC von einem Label lesen soll, der auf ein Etikett gedruckt wurden sehe ich kein Problem. Aber Metall was eventuell mit Öl oder Bohrwasser verunreinigt ist, oder wie in unseren Fällen wo der DMC schon über eine Bogenform läuft da der Radius zu klein ist....


 
Unsere Teile sind nicht verölt ... aber glänzend und gebogene Oberfläche ... also sicher nicht besser ...

Danke erstmal für deine Anregungen ...
Gruß und schönes WE
LL


----------

